# int[] der Pixel aus PNG oder JPG ?



## RedNifre (6. Jul 2008)

Hi!

Was ist der beste Weg, ein int-array mit Pixeln im ARBG-Format aus einem PNG oder JPG zu laden? So dass die Pixel lückenlos und in "Leserichtung" im Array stehen?


----------



## muddin (6. Jul 2008)

Schau dir mal die Klasse PixelGrabber an, das sollte dir weiterhelfen.

mfg,
Muddin


----------



## RedNifre (9. Jul 2008)

Besten Dank, genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------

